# Orbi router and Nintendo Switch 2.4ghz



## DzillaXx

CrazyHeaven said:


> As the title says. I can't seem to find a way to get the switch to connect to the 5ghz band. This is suppose to happen automatically but it does not. I can see it connected to the 2.4. But can't change that.


I hope you have your 2.4ghz and 5ghz networks using different names, and not the same SSID.

Like the ghz SSID having 5 or 5GHZ added to the end of it...

You should never use the SAME SSID for both bands... That is just bad practice...


----------



## CrazyHeaven

DzillaXx said:


> I hope you have your 2.4ghz and 5ghz networks using different names, and not the same SSID.
> 
> Like the ghz SSID having 5 or 5GHZ added to the end of it...
> 
> You should never use the SAME SSID for both bands... That is just bad practice...


Not my choice. That's how the orbi mesh router works. It gives them both the same SSID. Suppose to have a smart system that auto picks what is best for each device. But in the case of the switch it is getting it wrong.


----------



## the9quad

Been a while since I messed with an Orbi, but I think you can create a guest network and turn off 2.4ghz on that network. Then connect your switch to that network.


----------



## PaulaMesser

DzillaXx said:


> I hope you have your 2.4ghz and 5ghz networks using different names, and not the same SSID.
> 
> Like the ghz SSID having 5 or 5GHZ added to the end of it...
> 
> You should never use the SAME SSID for both bands... That is just bad practice...


I Agee


----------



## orbilogin

Have you recently brought a Netgear Orbi AX4200 router and are now wondering how to set it up?


----------

